# Ghost motley stripe x Amelistic (corn snake)



## Mockler91 (Dec 2, 2011)

What would I get? 

I was guessing around

25% norm

25% anery

25% hypo

25% amel

with a 25% chance for each to be either motley, normal pattern, stripe or motley stripe?

Used a calculator but all it showed was normal? I'd not doubt the thing but often when mixing a few different morphs on it it shows normal 100% of the time and that the babies will be het for whatever showed up. This time it said:

2/2 Normal(het. Hypomelanistic, 50% poss. het. Motley, 50% poss. het. Stripe) 

If its actually right and this is what I'd expect, is it because they are a combination of recessive genes to reduce colour which are cancelling each other out?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Recessive traits require TWO copies of the gene to display that particular trait. That means the babies MUST get one copy from each parent. If the parents don't have any matching genes, the babies are all going to look normal.

An anery to an amel will give you all normals het anery and amel. 

However, an anery het amel to an amel will give you normals het for amel and anery, and amels het for anery.

An anery to an amel het anery will give you normals het for amel and anery, and aneries het for amel.

An anery het amel to an amel het anery will give you normals het for amel and anery, amels het for anery, aneries het for amel, and snows (homozygous for anery + amel).


A ghost motley-stripe (ghost is hypo+anery) to an amel would result in:

Normals het amel, anery, hypo, motley

and

Normals het amel, anery, hypo, stripe.


----------



## Mockler91 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah okay, so if I then took those normal hets and bred those, would I then get the 25%s I mentioned on the OP?

Also, would it be a case of, if a particular hatchling was visible for one trait, like amel, it would be an amel het. (other traits)


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll stick with the motley het, because you won't be able to tell which babies are het motley or het stripe:


Normal het amel anery hypo motley X same:

Normals 66% chance to be het amel, and/or anery, and/or hypo, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 4 chance of producing amels, which will all have a 66% chance to be het anery, and/or hypo, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 4 chance to produce aneries, which will all have a 66% chance to be het amel, and/or hypo, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 4 chance to produce hypos, which will all have a 66% chance to be het amel, and/or anery, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 4 chance to produce motleys, which will all have a 66% chance to be het amel, and/or anery, and/or hypo.

You have a 1 in 16 chance to produce snows, which will all have a 66% chance to be het hypo, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 16 chance to produce hypo amels (which you can't tell from normal amels), which will all have a 66% chance to be het anery, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 16 chance to produce ghosts, which will all have a 66% chance to be het amel, and/or motley.

You have a 1 in 16 of anery mots, amel mots, hypo mots as well.

Then up to a 1 in 64 to get.... snow mots, ghost mots, hypo-amel mots

And there is a 1 in 256 chance of producing a hypo snow motley.

Why the 66% possible hets for any trait not being actually displayed? Well, imagine the punnet square. It has 4 boxes. As you fill those boxes in for het animals, 1 box will have a complete normal in it, 2 of the boxes will have hets, and the 4th box will have a visual animal. This leaves 3 boxes that look like normals. Of these three visually normal animals, 2 of them have hets, and the third does not. 2/3 = 66%.


----------



## Mockler91 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah cheers, that makes it much clearer, thanks =) I kinda like those odds, again thanks for the help =)


----------

